# Hello to All



## TsgtE662 (Jan 27, 2007)

Hi, Yes I am another newbie here. I just found this site this morning.
My name is Mike and I love history, specifically military and especially World War II. 
Before anyone questions my screen name, I am a Tsgt in the USAF Reserves; 4 yrs Active Duty (Mar '81 - '85); Reserves since Oct '85 - present. 

I was searching on world war II aircraft wrecks and found this site and thought I'd check it out. Last night I watched a history channel show on a B-25C that was recovered off the coast of North Carolina from a lake. 
I always look forward to the Air Shows at my base every year mainly to again see the vintage aircraft from the past. 

Ok, I won't bore y'all with anymore about me, so How is everyone?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 27, 2007)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 27, 2007)

Im just peachy...


----------



## ORD Butch (Jan 27, 2007)

Hey Mike, I too am a newbie as of today. I have no idea what I am doing here so please give me some breaks...lol. I am an old R/C scale model builder of many years and have an absolute love of things that fly especially of WW II vintage. My nickname is derived from a 1/5 scale model that I built of Butch O'Hare's Grumman F4F.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 27, 2007)

We welcome both of u... A double dip, how nice...


----------



## Wurger (Jan 27, 2007)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 27, 2007)

Welcome as well.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 28, 2007)

> at my base every



which is your base?


----------



## TsgtE662 (Jan 28, 2007)

Lancaster - I am assigned to Scott AFB, Illinois with the Reserves - full time.
I am thinking about scanning posting some pics I've taken over the yrs of the warbirds that have been there. I have a few pics if anyone is interested. I'll have to dig them up.


----------



## Emac44 (Jan 29, 2007)

G'day Mike and Butch welcome. Don't mind Lanc he hasn't had his ration of raw meat and vita brits yets


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 31, 2007)

> Don't mind Lanc he hasn't had his ration of raw meat



i can't be the only one to think that, breakfast aside, a meal isn't a meal without some sort of meat


----------

